# Make-up



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Guys, do you prefer your partner to wear make up or not?

Ladies, do you wear make up or not? And if you do, do you do it to attract men or is it for another reason?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

My husband: I don’t know why you wear makeup, you look better without it.
Also my husband: Is that red lipstick?









I wear it when I feel like it and don’t when I don’t. Usually just very very light. You probably wouldn’t even know unless its pointed out. Very rarely do I go for a full look unless its a special occasion.


----------



## IamAlexa (Jan 28, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> Ladies, do you wear make up or not? And if you do, do you do it to attract men or is it for another reason?


I am 24 and I haven't touched make-up yet except for lip balm and moisturizer (that isn't counted in make-up). 
I just use an eyeliner only for interviews (so as to express better through my eyes)


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

I do, sometimes, but generally only for events, parties, interviews, presentations, dates, and the like.
I realize appearance isn't supposed to matter, but I try to clean up a little for the sake of professionalism.
It's _way_ too much work to wear frequently.
I keep my eyebrows in-check and face washed/moisturized... that's enough.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I usually don't. I do wear sunscreen every day--or I try. Which isn't makeup. But it does cast a whiteness that I've used lipstick or lipgloss to sort of mitigate--and so that is easy enough (easier than putting on eyeliner).

I believe I should wear makeup whenever and however I want. 

I might wear natural makeup that is more socially acceptable or I might decide to wear more colorful makeup for fun and creative expression--though this is generally considered socially acceptable only for rich, beautiful, and fashionable people, I think, within limits, or for holidays where it's the thought that counts. But I don't spend a lot of time around people anyway and it can be fun to do just for myself. 

I've thought way too much about makeup so maybe tldr:

* *






I feel like I should wear makeup more though because I have it. Sometimes I just like the colors though--or the textures. That is when it gets really fun and personally satisfying. But I never go all the way in either way...I like the flexibility of being comfortable without it and also comfortable within it, and it usually never really works out that perfectly for me.

Do I ever wear makeup to attract men? If there was a man I wanted to attract, then sure I would. But it's kind of tricky because some men dislike the idea of makeup, but they like it in practice because they can't tell when women are wearing it. And because it's fashionable and socially acceptable to make makeup look effortless and natural instead of like makeup. Plus if a man wanted me to do something and I knew it, I would probably want to do the opposite as well b/c it's my choice and I like to feel like I'm the one who makes it. 

I resent the idea that I should wear makeup that looks natural--because it shouldn't call attention to itself. But that's really how to wear makeup in a way that is socially acceptable, most of the time. So I wear makeup but I also don't wear makeup.

I get this idea of natural purity with not wearing makeup--but I don't believe people must be their genetics to be true to who they are or whatever, makeup is also a type of expression and people can express themselves with it. Plus, most of us have been socialized and it's not a big deal unless it's harmful.




I aspire towards this though:


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Moisturizer with sunscreen every day is a must. I don’t consider that makeup, just good for your skin


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

as my attractions are focused on dudes, I'd have to say once it starts heading into drag territory, it's a boner killer.

skincare is appreciated. . . and not opposed to some light usage (eyeliner, etc), correction, bodily contouring especially as needed for images, film, stage, porn. 

I do appreciate skincare and some touch ups, such as a bit of bronzer for a healthier glow... 

for lasses, I suppose the same fits too, but events that could be turned up a notch.
lads can turn it up for raves, festivals, maybe the occasional roleplay session.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENFPathetic said:


> Guys, do you prefer your partner to wear make up or not?
> 
> Ladies, do you wear make up or not? And if you do, do you do it to attract men or is it for another reason?


Just the basics. Nothing elaborate. Minimalism is fine by me.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Sometimes a lot, sometimes little, sometimes none. Context drives the amount.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

It's fun to wear makeup sometimes - I tend to get artistic with it when the mood strikes. Most often, I've used it as a method to be more 'present' and take care of myself - since it requires paying attention to various surfaces that I ignore most of the time.

I don't feel obligated. Actually, the fact that I can either mark up my face or do nothing, without much concern either way, is re_mark_able.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't really think about it as long as they're presentable. I'd be one to talk if I told them "no, don't wear it", I've worn makeup before.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

For people who don't know much about makeup, here's some 'natural' makeup looks that take a ton of makeup to emulate.









Top 10 Natural Makeup Look Ideas


All females want to reach that natural makeup look. If you research, you will see more and more girls asking from their makeup artists to make them look more natural. Let’s be honest; the summer is not the greatest period for wearing so much makeup. Using so many makeup products…




www.topinspired.com


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I tend to use natural make up during the day and more heavily during the evening if I wear make up, which I often do. I even wear make up to the gym 😬 but not to much as it usually drips of. But no problem as I haven't been to the gym for ages anyway. I started using make up on daily basis around the age of 16. I am now 40 and I have changed it a little since then.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

I don't. I feel conflicted about make-up. I get why it's used, I support others wanting to wear make-up. But it also makes me kind of angry because it should be something people choose to do voluntarily, and a lot of the times it just isn't.


* *





The concept of using it to enhance, to cover up "imperfections", to make yourself seem better than you actually are. It feels fake and manipulative, but also ridiculous. Using make-up to attract someone, or even for people to imply that I'm not taking good care of myself or don't seem professional/presentable or don't consider others if I don't use it is just...it's real and I've always had a strong negative reaction to that because, at the end of the day, it gets washed off and I'm still me underneath. But I also grew up in a very image-conscious environment where looking "good" was expected and anything else was (and still is) heavily criticized (it's mostly anonymously online now). The stories of women putting on full make-up just to take out the trash or go to the corner store, or being so used to wearing make-up they feel naked and vulnerable without it, feeling pressured to use make-up to be accepted are not just urban legends. So I've always connected make-up with not being good enough just as I am, and not using it has been like a personal statement. It's also a very "damned if you do, damned if you don't" situation because you'd get criticized either way. Using nothing is bad, using too little is bad, using too much must mean you're a slut or so insecure you deserve to be publicly ridiculed.

And of course it's not all about attracting others. I watch videos of make-up artists sometimes, or just people on YouTube experimenting with make-up for fun and it's great what they can do with it to express themselves. It's fascinating and I support all that, I definitely don't look down on people wanting to wear make-up. But I also hate how make-up has been exploited and turned into this huge industry. Because it's not all about fun and expression, it's also about creating and perpetuating insecurities and profiting from that. Doesn't sit well with me at all.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## bifurcations (Jan 31, 2021)

ENFPathetic said:


> Guys, do you prefer your partner to wear make up or not?
> 
> Ladies, do you wear make up or not? And if you do, do you do it to attract men or is it for another reason?


I wear at least a little makeup around the eyes most days, but there are days, or weeks that I can't be bothered. I definitely don't typically do it to attract men. (On average, the less sexual attention I get from most men, the better.) I think it helps to me feel more expressive, whether I'm trying to express professionalism, theatricality, enthusiasm, or something else. The setting and context matters a lot. 

I'm actually not sure how most straight men feel about makeup on women. I imagine it could be a little strange knowing that so many people in the world wear paint when you yourself don't.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

ENFPathetic said:


> Guys, do you prefer your partner to wear make up or not?
> 
> Ladies, do you wear make up or not? And if you do, do you do it to attract men or is it for another reason?


I prefer a more natural, wild look in women, as this indicates to me that her aesthetic is in harmony with her body and environment. A little ornament can go a long way, and it is very easy to overdo makeup. Excessive use, particularly around the eyes, will make the wearer seem contrived and doll-like.

I feel the same way about a woman's style of dress. Simple, neutral and comfortable clothes, like a skirt, sandals and T-shirt, are more attractive to me than a garish, ornate outfit.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

edit: a bit too snarky there


----------



## yubih (Apr 12, 2021)

I love make-up because I see it as a form of art, I like watching videos on it and I admire other people's impressive make-up... but I hardly ever wear it myself, lmao
I'm actually quite good at doing my own and other people's make-up, but I've never been the kind of person to wear make-up every day. Back in my early teens, this was mostly because I was a victim of the "I'm not like other girls" mentality and I thought that not wearing make-up was making a statement about my being different  Thankfully I grew out of that phase and now I don't wear make-up mostly because I'm lazy... the pandemic definitely didn't help with that

As for my partners, I don't really care if they wear make-up or not


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Meliodas said:


> I prefer a more natural, wild look in women, as this indicates to me that her aesthetic is in harmony with her body and environment. A little ornament can go a long way, and it is very easy to overdo makeup. Excessive use, particularly around the eyes, will make the wearer seem contrived and doll-like.
> 
> I feel the same way about a woman's style of dress. Simple, neutral and comfortable clothes, like a skirt, sandals and T-shirt, are more attractive to me than a garish, ornate outfit.


Funny enough, when I went out without makeup, no hairstyling, in a t-shirt, I got more passes than if I went out all fancy. So, if I wanted to be left alone, I glammed it up.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

I enjoy wearing makeup, but I rarely do. I also go with the basics when I use it and I rarely try something bold. I'm not a fan of exaggerated stuff. And at least I want to achieve a good level on my makeup skills. I find wearing eyeliner extremely pretty but I still kind of... suck at it. These beauty gurus make it seem super easy when it's hard as hell.

Some men comment on my makeup, but it's not common. They usually pay attention to other things, such as my bare face (because I usually meet them without any makeup), my body or my personality.


----------



## under skies (Jun 9, 2010)

Sometimes I wear makeup, and I sometimes I don't. If I just want to be comfortable, no way. But I do like the way I look in makeup. There are definitely subtle things I can do with makeup that I think make me look more attractive to others, but most of the decisions I make with my makeup are based on what I want to look like that day. I consider my clothing, hairstyle, and makeup to be a form of self-expression. I'm not particularly artistically talented, but I really enjoy mixing and matching colors and styles.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Proper makeup in a suitable situation in women looks nice but if it's over done, it looks too much for me as a guy. My partner does use some light makeup when we go out somewhere and I mostly like the effect how it accents eyelines but she doesn't do it daily and it's okay. Or even if she sometimes does, it's so light and natural that often I don't even notice it's there. Though she uses other skin care products daily due to a bit dry skin and it somehow has helped her to look younger than she actually is.

I started to notice at some point how they often use heavy makeup in TV shows and this reflection it adds to the face under those lighting conditions is something too much for me - looks like they're sweating


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

Not such a huge fan of make-up myself; I really like natural. But it can be nice for special occasions.
Especially if both put in a bit extra effort, then. Just to make it _special_.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

ENFPathetic said:


> Guys, do you prefer your partner to wear make up or not?
> 
> Ladies, do you wear make up or not? And if you do, do you do it to attract men or is it for another reason?


No, make-up it's just a facade, a display. Make-up doesn't show how that person is really like. The way I see it, most people wear make-up for their social "image". But at the same time, other people have said they just wear make-up to feel good about themselves. Because they feel better when they think of themselves as beautiful.

But at the same time, we should never forget that the make-up is a display. If you have a acquaintance, a friend or even a stranger, chances are you've seen them most of the time with make-up. But if you have a relationship, chances are you've seen that person without make-up most of the time.

Make-up works in the first dates to attract, make-up also works in social situations to attract, make-up also works at work or in business or in a social presentation to make a better impression about yourself and attract. Not necessarly for a date, but to make people think of you as more beautiful. But let's be real, you can't and won't wear make-up forever, when you are in a relationship, you're not going to wear make-up all the time and the other person will see your real face, literally.

There are some people who are experts with make-up. Some women, can change themselves 180 degress with make-up, others wear only the minimum necessary, while others make themselves look actually uglier with make-up, like there's too much and it's clearly obvious that you have make-up and it should be less. It's up to every person how much make-up they want to wear. But I think wearking none or the minimum necessary would be better. If you're already beautiful from mother nature, you have nothing to be ashamed of.

There is also cultural pressure because of this, if you don't wear make-up, you are seen as ugly. Why? because other people are doing it, and you end up looking less via comparison. If 90/100 men are working out, those 10 who don't are going to clearly be noticed. If 90/100 women are wearking make-up, those who don't are clearly going to be noticed. So in a way, women are forced to wear make-up even if they don't want to, simply because everyone else is doing it and it's looks weird not to wear make-up by comparison.

Personally, I don't think make-up si such a big deal, I would rather have women not wear make-up and be themselves with their own true face, literally but hey, society. And there's also the fact that some women want to wear make-up to look more attractive or to feel better about themselves, to feel more beautiful, so it's a mixed thing. At the end of the day, everybody should do whatever they want as long as they don't hurt other people, and I don't see make-up hurting anyone.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

When you’re in your late 30s less is more.

Usually a lot of make up looks better on both younger people and elder people (strangely both directions).

I wipe with witch hazel (main ingredient in preparation H 😉 (reduces swelling), ice, vitamin E, and peptide, moisturize with coconut oil. Applies mascara, and very light eyeliner, and sometimes light neutral eyeshadow. That is daily. I may swipe liquid blush or bronzer across my cheeks some days and blend it to have a sun kissed look. 

Maybe every month or two I apply full face. I.e. the whole works.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes, I like using makeup often.
It gives me an extra level of confidence (i'm insecure about my looks).

More often than not, I use a BB cream and lip gloss for the daily look.
Although if there is a day with something important or I want to impress a particular person, I will go all-out with makeup.

If i'm going out for an evening, it is always a proper makeover!


----------



## Lonewaer (Jul 14, 2014)

Minimal at most is best. If some women like the creativity that goes into it that's fine, but if they go out looking like a birthday cake after having expressed their creativity that's unattractive, and reflects on the fakeness of their personalities. I qualify the attractiveness of it because OP asked both the opinion of men and women, so I'm assuming, with interpersonal relationships in mind, and so, how it is perceived by other people, and in particular, men.

To me a woman wearing makeup is equivalent to a guy who lies about his income. It's a lie. It looks good on paper, it's alluring, and can be attractive at first, but if you're gonna be with them long term, you're gonna see pretty fast that the guy is actually broke, and that the woman is actually not that good looking, when at all. I didn't use to, but I kind of think the same way about dying one's hair, and about fake eyelashes, I do think it's better natural.

It's better to get comfortable with how you look, find a dressing style and a haircut that fit you, and then own it all, rather than wear a bunch of makeup that completely changes your face. Like what men do. And yes, there are probably right choices and wrong choices regarding that. I've seen some people own styles that they really shouldn't own because they were terrible choices and didn't fit.

It all of course applies to serious relationships. If I'm with someone in a serious relationship, I consider that her wearing makeup is her advertising herself out in the world. She knows that makeup will attract attention ; if she still wears it for no good reason (=no special occasion), to me she willfully decides to put herself in a position in which she'll get attention because she wants the attention, but that's ultimately unwanted and will generate problems (because serious relationship). If she doesn't want me having a say in that, I'm not gonna go out of my way and spontaneously butt in, but long term that's gonna end up turning me off, however if she ever asks, I'm gonna tell her what she needs to do, and she's gonna have to do it, because it's about how much she respects the relationship, and me. If she doesn't want to do it, she's free to, but she'd be disrespecting both the relationship and me so I'd be out of it pretty quick.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm a lady, and I can't be fked with makeup. I do apply foundation in certain social settings because I'm self-conscious about my skin. If I was in a relationship, though, and he needed me to apply makeup regularly, I don't think that relationship is gonna last.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

I wear makeup occasionally, depends on my mood & style at a given time. I Iiked wearing make-up since my early adolescence, however I don't wear it heavy: no foundation, no shades. And 70-80% of the time I have no make-up.

I think it's a combination of personal enjoyment & being attractive to others, including opposite sex; like when you wear stylish cloths and perfume and feel sexy. That said, many women wear makeup in places where no man is present. It's mostly about general attractiveness.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I was looking at this company that had a job opening and my friend told me its in their dress code that women have to wear makeup.
No thank you.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

I like eyeliner on guys.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

mia-me said:


> I like eyeliner on guys.


Very much so


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

mia-me said:


> I like eyeliner on guys.


Me too😊


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

marybluesky said:


> That said, many women wear makeup in places where no man is present. It's mostly about general attractiveness.


Instances where I have felt pressured to wear makeup came from other women, not men, especially women in the workplace.

But, the worst offender was my mom. She would insist I put make up on to leave the house or be in family photos when I was a teen, telling me it was akin to going out in my underwear. Once, I refused, and she photoshopped my face to change my lip color.

Times have changed, though. Since I’ve been older, I haven’t felt that pressure anymore. I see more women bare-faced at work without any pushback or comment, and my mom stopped brow-beating. But maybe she just finally gave up, lol.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

ENFPathetic said:


> Ladies, do you wear make up or not? And if you do, do you do it to attract men or is it for another reason?


Yeah but not much of it. It's makeup, not cakeup or fakeup. Imo it should enhance the natural beauty in your face, not give you a new one.

Mostly it's for me, maybe for attraction with specific people a little. Never for randoms, considering I often wear none regardless of where I go. I don't really need more idiots objectifying me anyway.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

I like make-up in 2 situations: 

1. It doesn't take a lot of time to put it on, it is not a necessity but a pleasure, it is not conditioned (I have to put make-up on cuz I go in X place) and not to be extremely attached to it. 

2. It suits that person and totally own it. That is, she does not use it only to beautify herself or cuz it is the norm or cuz it is considered "as it should be". 

What interests me most is that the make-up conforms general rules, basic principles of aesthetics, is balanced with her style and class. (but within the limits of common sense, not how "make-up experts" does, which in my opinion are mostly charlatans). 
If she can't leave the house without make-up or she doesn't do certain things for fear of ruining her make-up or other things like that, bye.

In my opinion, the biggest mistakes are made where women choose make-up because it looks good in general and not because it looks good for them. Many people do this stupid thing about clothes too. A dress can look exceptional on person X or on the hanger and look totally horrible on person X+1. 
So with makeup.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I rarely wear make-up and when I do, I go for the natural look.
I don't know how to contour like a khardashian and I don't want to learn.


----------



## Maxxx17 (Jul 15, 2021)

I have a double opinion about this. It's like I'm trying for a man too. I wear makeup all the time. To please his eyes. But also for myself. I'm a cosmetics fanatic. I almost collect them. I buy everything I see. I try to pass cosmetics stores. Otherwise I get stuck there for a long time. It's not just the composition that attracts me. But also the makeup mockup has to look nice. I love it when everything is shiny and stands out from the rest of the assortment. I think the male sex considers us inadequate in this respect. We spend so much money and time on it all. But what a pleasure we get and of course the result.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

I wear make-up a lot, (most of the time really) except when I am sleeping. That is because I am in and out doing stuff all day and like to have it on. I rarely rarely spend a day at home all day, so I put it on once in the morning and touch up my lipstick as needed. My routine is fairly straight forward and simple as I do not wear eyeliner or eyeshadow. I also use a 'tubing mascara' (blinc brand) so it doesn't smudge. I wear sunblock and touch that up 3x a day. I have had friends tease me about wearing make-up all the time, but I enjoy it and it is my choice, and I like picking different shades of lip color and nail polishes...to me it is fun, pleasureable and playful. I am also very into exfoliating (I exfoliate twice a day) and have a whole assortment of scrubs and masks etc. to prep my skin. One of my most favorite stores is Lush for the above reason. I could get a little carried away there so I have to stop myself!!🥰


----------

